# Yellow River Boat Ramp @ Hwy 87 Closed



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Does anyone know the "real" story as to what they are building and or are going to do at the yellow river boat ramp on Hwy 87 ?

How long will it be closed ? 

It is a hassle to launch somewhere else, but I can do that on the reservation because I do have 4 wheel drive and a Eglin permit, but not everyone has those two items.

I realize it is probably associated with the road widening construction project and someone told me they are going to build another bridge, but I thought the existing bridge was built to accommodate 4 lanes.

I also heard a new boat ramp would be constructed during the road widening project.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

this pre-bid description mentions temporary closure.
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwi24dnJqt7KAhXJPD4KHbRHCMMQFgg1MAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dot.state.fl.us%2Fcc-admin%2FLettings%2F2015%2F2015_BSN%2FSep15%2FT3543.pdf&usg=AFQjCNE4Mg24HbNQy_XYzS5HlKO_Y2ppnA&bvm=bv.113370389,d.cWw


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Isn't there a ramp at the end of Ward Basin Rd. you can use.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Boardfeet said:


> Isn't there a ramp at the end of Ward Basin Rd. you can use.


There is, but I fish upper Yellow River, so it would take me way out of my way. The ramp at ward basin is in bad shape. You can damage your trailer when backing into the water at that one. It has a submerged wash out at the end of the concrete.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah, that ramp has been down for a month now. For the guys that like to fish above 87, it sucks. I could hook my boat up and be fishing upper Yellow in less than 30 mins launching at 87, now it's like a hour. Hopefully the launch isn't closed too long, it's my favorite. Such a convenient location


----------

